# May 4 IASCA 1X Mayhaw Festival El Dorado Arkansas



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Charity event for the Historic and Preservation Society and Newton Museum in El Dorado Arkansas. Come on out for a fun day of Cars, Music and Food to this long standing charity event in El Dorado. 1X IASCA SQC/IQC event with 100% of the money going back to the Museum. Hope to see you there

$25 entry
Judging at 9AM

any questions or if you need more info please email me at 
[email protected]
Thanks
H-


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

The old boring folks in New England never have events likes these, sigh.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

V8toilet said:


> The old boring folks in New England never have events likes these, sigh.


I know I sound like a broken record but the only way to make them happen is to get out there and do it. "If you build it they will come....."


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

chefhow said:


> I know I sound like a broken record but the only way to make them happen is to get out there and do it. "If you build it they will come....."


True, but note I have never been to a SQ meet so I wouldn't be the most qualified to start one but you are correct. I used to do meets years ago at New England Dyno and Tune for Dyno runs but that is one area where I know what I'm doing.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

V8toilet said:


> True, but note I have never been to a SQ meet so I wouldn't be the most qualified to start one but you are correct. I used to do meets years ago at New England Dyno and Tune for Dyno runs but that is one area where I know what I'm doing.


You've got a bunch of guys in the region that have attended competitions and been to Finals who could help. Its just a matter of wanting to do it


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Bump for just a few weeks away.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Saturday Saturday SATURDAY!!!!


----------

